# Need Help in tires selection



## niralpatel80 (Aug 28, 2007)

have a 335Xi sedan. am planning to change tires just to get a softer ride. and using the existing rims.. (18" sport pkg)

1. Planning to go for Michelin Pilot Sport A/S from tirerack... any other suggestions..
2. will a higher size fit my rims.
Like 235/40ZR18 instead of 225/40R18 in front
And 265/35ZR18 instead of 255/35R18 for rear.
I just want a higher size so the tire does not look streched or rounded. Can any one else please give some suggestions? 
Can i go one more size higher as in 245/40ZR18 in front and 275/40ZR18 at rear?

Please.. am new to tires so let me know if i am doing some thing wrong. I have a brand new car and am fed up RFTs after 600 miles only..

God knows why BMW uses RFTs..


----------



## invariant (Jun 19, 2007)

niralpatel80 said:


> 2. will a higher size fit my rims.
> Like 235/40ZR18 instead of 225/40R18 in front
> And 265/35ZR18 instead of 255/35R18 for rear.
> I just want a higher size so the tire does not look streched or rounded. Can any one else please give some suggestions?
> Can i go one more size higher as in 245/40ZR18 in front and 275/40ZR18 at rear?


Although I don't know about 335 in particular, but one size larger than stock is usually not a problem: it's only 5 mm wider on each side from center, and stock clearances should be OK with that. I am pretty sure you have more than 5 mm between your stock tire and the fender.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

invariant said:


> Although I don't know about 335 in particular, but one size larger than stock is usually not a problem: it's only 5 mm wider on each side from center, and stock clearances should be OK with that. I am pretty sure you have more than 5 mm between your stock tire and the fender.


This may be true while at a static ride height (i.e., parked) but with the suspension at full lock & full compression (as in driving quickly over bumpy,real-world roads) *everything* changes....BMW engineers are pretty savvy about maximum tire sizing vs. real-world driving conditions.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

Toyo Teo Plus is a good tire choice too ... they are not expensive and very quiet ride


----------



## DrGP (Jan 20, 2007)

I can name a number of A/S tires that are as good or better than the michelins at a lot less cost.

1) Continetal Extreme contacts( Used on my S4 and were great)
2) Kuhmo Ecsta ASX. (also used on S4 and were not significntly different from the Contis)
3) Pirelli P zero neros M+S ( In same class as the Contis)
4) Avon Teck 550 A/s
5) Bridgestone Potenza Pole position( not familiar with this tire)
6) Yokahama Advan S 4 ( also not familiar with this tire).

Just because it is a Michelin tire doesn't make it the best. (Just the most expensive). I believe that any of those 6 will perforn as well if not better than the michelins at a significant savings Check out these ratings http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=UHPAS

If I were to buy A/s again, I would probably go with the Contis.


----------



## BobbyB (May 12, 2002)

niralpatel - what don't you like about the RFTs? 

I have a 2007 335xi w/RFTs (style 162 wheel/18") - I didn't think I liked them, but now at 3200 miles they seem fine. I, too, was going to replace them with another tire, but am having 2nd thoughts. I think I am going to stay with the RFT's - until I put on the 17" wheels/Blizzak LM-25 pkg for winter.
BB


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Contact Tire Rack. Their CSR people are very knowledgable and helpful.

I knew NOTHING about tires and they were very patient with me.


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

I currently have a 545i Sport and switched to Michelin PS2's. Check out the reviews on TireRack. They are dead on awesome! Smoooth , quiet and stick like glue. Me personally, I buy quality. So yes you pay for it. If I'm driving a Sports car, then why not it like a sports car and go all out. It's just money... who cares! If money is a problem or issue... buy them anyway. You won't regret it !:thumbup:


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread:

Anyone have experience with the Kuhmo Ecsta ASX? Was going to get Yokohama Advan S4s, but the Kuhmo are substantially cheaper, and rated just as high on tire rack. Your input is welcomed!


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for moving this to the tire board, where NO ONE will answer this!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Easy...you only gave 12 minutes between your question and concluding that no one would answer your question.  The Kumho ASX is a decent tire and a good value for the dollar, but there may be better tires available at a price point near it depending on the tire size. What tire size are you looking at?


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Easy...you only gave 12 minutes between your question and concluding that no one would answer your question.  The Kumho ASX is a decent tire and a good value for the dollar, but there may be better tires available at a price point near it depending on the tire size. What tire size are you looking at?


Sorry Gary. My bad. I have a stagered set on my 335 xDrive Coupe.

Front: 225/40 18 Rear 255/35 18

I can get all 4 Kuhmos from tirerack for $528 which seems like a great price.

I also looked at the Yokohoma Advan S4s, but they are 784 for the set, and the Kuhmos look just as good.

What are your thoughts Gary, and sorry again for getting bent out of shape earlier.


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*I have Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus*

I just replaced my OEMs (on a 335i, with sport pkg) with the Michelins,
and just an FYI.... here are my observations after about 500 miiles:
(a) That great handling that came with the summer only Bridgestones 
seems to be just as good with these Michelins;
(b) Because these Michelins have a 500 tread wear rating and are
warranteed for 45K miles, the rubber compound is not surprisingly
pretty stiff. This probably explains why I have NOT noticed any softer 
ride on the Michelins than I had with the Bridgestone RFTs (my 
Michelins are NOT RFTs). My main purpose for buying these
was to keep as much handling as possible, while having SOME
capability in light snow (allbeit it won't be like a true snow tire), and
also having a tire that has a more reasonable tread-life.

So... with all of those requirements / goals, the "softer ride"
metric hasn't changed much.

Just my observations.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Blubaron79 said:


> Sorry Gary. My bad. I have a stagered set on my 335 xDrive Coupe.
> 
> Front: 225/40 18 Rear 255/35 18
> 
> ...


All good, happens to the best of us. Whiles its not near the top of our list, the Kumho ASX is a good bang for the buck UHP A/S tire choice. Unfortunately, the next better tires are a large jump up in price in this size. Advantages with the Advan S4 would include a quieter ride, better wet and dry grip and faster steering response. The difference isn't night and day, but still noticeable. Another one to consider that we like in these sizes would be the Conti Extreme Contact DWS. Currently these cost a bit less than the Yokohama but I consider them just as good and a bit quieter riding.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. Is the difference of $200 worth the slight difference I will notice? That's the million $ question..


----------



## GatorTag (Jul 3, 2009)

I just bought the Conti ExtremeContact DWS and am very happy so far. The ride isn't too much softer than the Bridgestone RFTs due to the 540 treadwear rating, but they are definitely good tires and only cost me 748 shipped for the set.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 28, 2007)

*Goodyear F1 - A/S*

I purchased the goodyear F1 a/s tires based on tirerack recommendation. As a few of the reviewers stated, the tires needed some time to break in. They felt "heavy" at first, but became much better than the OEM RS-A's (early in their lives). Good deal from tire rack with a local install. Have been running the tires for a year. Would purchase them again.


----------



## AJ KOSCO (Sep 27, 2009)

*Reccomendations???*

What tires does anybody reccomended for a 1994 325i convertible ( 225/50/16 ) ? I am very interested in a soft ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

AJ KOSCO said:


> What tires does anybody reccomended for a 1994 325i convertible ( 225/50/16 ) ? I am very interested in a soft ride.


 Softer riding tires in this size would include the Conti Pro Contact, and General Altimax HP.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp

Remember to start a new thread when posting a new question as a new user. :thumbup:


----------



## dkt2k (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got a 2006 530i w/ Sport pkg, running OEM RFT's. I am trying to decide whether I should install A/S's or spend the extra for wheels and winter tires. I'm in a suburb of St. Louis, so we get occasional, unpredictable snowfall, maybe 1 or 2 snowfalls over 6" each year. 
Can I get by with all season tires? IF so, Michelins, or something else?

Thanks!
Don


----------

